# Eccotemp L5 portable hot water heater



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

I purchased the Eccotemp L5 portable hot water heater today to use for camping. Will try it out this weekend and report back. Thinking this may be a nice item to add to my bug out kit (not bag), Has anyone tried one before?

Eccotemp L5 Portable Tankless Water Heater | Eccotemp Tankless Water Heater | www.Eccotemp.com


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do like the accessories.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would get a flojet water pump for camping unless you already have a pressurized system.
Flojet 03526 144A Triplex Diaphragm 3526 Series Automatic Water System Pump:Amazon:Automotive

How To Connect The Eccotemp L5 Water Heater to a Flojet Water Pump + Battery Starter Pack - YouTube

I have a coleman on demand water heater that I was thinking of hooking to a 55 gal water drum the pump would be good for either cold or hot water.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I would get a flojet water pump for camping unless you already have a pressurized system..


I have seen the video and do plan on getting a backup system to provide pressurized water for my bug out location but not for camping. Caring too much stuff now and the camp grounds we stay at do have pressurized water.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

We just got back from our camping trip and the Eccotemp L5 worked like a charm. Instant on and the water was very hot. We tried the Zodi Instant Water Heater /Hot Shower. The Zodi had very low flow and took a long time to heat up. You had to recirculate the water in a bucket. If hot showers are important to you at your bugout location, the Eccotemp L5 is great item to add.

Here are the negatives and positives

Neg:

1.	Need water hose outlet or an additional pump not supplied for water pressure.
2.	Not as portable as the Zodi but close

Pos:

1. The shower head provided good flow, better than some hotels I’ve stayed at.
2. Auto on and off using the shower head
3. Instant hot water with good flow.


----------

